# Enregistrer une conversation



## Accolade (5 Février 2009)

Salut  à tous !

Avant d'en acheter un,

 je voudrais savoir *s'il est possible d'enregistrer une conversation avec Iphone 3 G  ???*

J'ai une profession qui m'oblige a conduire et j'ai besoin de prendre note des numéros de téléphone qu'on me communique...

Actuellement je prend des notes avec un papier stylo et c'est trés dangereux, car il m'arrive de ne pas pouvoir m'arreter.

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## MacJov (5 Février 2009)

Bonsoir
Oui c'est possible, sur le site I tunes tu peux télécharger des applications (gratuites ou payantes) qui remplissent cette fonction. Moi j'utilise Younote mais il y en a d'autres.


----------



## chris972 (5 Février 2009)

MacJov a dit:


> Oui c'est possible, sur le site I tunes tu peux télécharger des applications (gratuites ou payantes) qui remplissent cette fonction. Moi j'utilise Younote mais il y en a d'autres.



Attention, si j'ai bien compris, la question était d'enregistrer des conversations _téléphoniques_ (donc c'est le même iPhone qui fait le téléphone et l'enregistreur). Si c'est bien le cas, à ma connaissance c'est actuellement impossible.


----------



## Accolade (5 Février 2009)

chris972 a dit:


> Attention, si j'ai bien compris, la question était d'enregistrer des conversations _téléphoniques_ (donc c'est le même iPhone qui fait le téléphone et l'enregistreur). Si c'est bien le cas, à ma connaissance c'est actuellement impossible.


 

Salut et merci de vos réponses.

Effectivement je confirme que je cherche à savoir si il est possible d'enregistrer en même temps la conversation avec mon interlocuteur avec l' iphone. Actuellement j ai un Nokia N95 et je peux le faire, mais avant de de démarer le mode dictaphone il faut que je passe par 5 pages ...!!  c'est aussi dangereux ...surtout en ville !!!

Néanmoins je trouve vraiment trop nul que personne n'est encore penser à cela !!! Bientôt les téléphones feront Friteuse mais toujours pas cette fonction ...un simple bouton et  j'enregistre la conversation pour revenir dans le détail plus tard...d'autant que si l'entretien est important, cela permet de reprendre au calme.


PS: Un autre renseignement SVP comment être averti par Email que j avais une réponse sur ce forum.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2009)

Pour divers raisons faire ca directement dans l'iphone   requiererait des infos Apple que Apple a choisi pour l'instant de ne pas fournir ( aux developpeurs d'iapps etc)
donc impossible

Mais il existe des solutions 
en gros en passant par un relais externe (en géneral  payant, parfois gratuit )
exemple google aux USA   propose Grandcentral ( actif que aux USA) qui fait ca  en une touche (# 4)
-----
par ailleurs se pose la question de la légalité
Selon les pays il faut accord ferme d'un ou des 2 interlocuteurs et prévenir
(c'est le cas en France)

( d'ailleurs la touche 4 de Grandcentral diffuse un avertissement quand déclenché)

---
edit
coté notifications de reponse 
regler ton profil pour
et /ou ponctuellement pour tout fil ( que tu y interviennes ou pas)
outils de discussion ( en haut)
abonnement  tu as divers options
(les mêmes que via le profil mais appliquées au fil)


----------



## Accolade (6 Février 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Accolade a dit:


> Néanmoins je trouve vraiment trop nul que personne n'est encore penser à cela !!! Bientôt les téléphones feront Friteuse mais toujours pas cette fonction ...



Bien sur que les gens y pensent, ne t'inquiete pas.

Comme le dit Pascal, tout provient de la légalité.

C'est encore le même probleme: tu restes 2 jours en prison si tu tabasses une vielle à mort, mais si jamais tu fais une copie d'un CD ou que tu enregistres une conversation telephonique, tu es passible de milliers d'Euros d'amende, mais bon c'est un tout autre débat.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Allez un cadeau!

Regarde dans cydia, sections, iXtentions, et regarde mobilehook.

dans more infos, ils te renvoient vers leur site web et sur la page d'accueil, on voit un projet pour enregistrer les conversations en mp3


----------



## NioubyNerd (13 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Allez un cadeau!
> 
> Regarde dans cydia, sections, iXtentions, et regarde mobilehook.
> 
> dans more infos, ils te renvoient vers leur site web et sur la page d'accueil, on voit un projet pour enregistrer les conversations en mp3



On est bien d'accord que c'est "un peu" pointu non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> On est bien d'accord que c'est "un peu" pointu non ?


 
Bien, pour faire des choses illégales et contourner les regles, on tombe toujours sur quelquechose de pointu et plus compliqué à utiliser.

Apres 4 secondes de Google voici ce que j'ai trouve: http://www.tuaw.com/2007/08/06/iphone-coding-recording-audio/

en cherchant un peu tutrouveras ton bonheur


----------



## NioubyNerd (13 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Bien, pour faire des choses illégales et contourner les regles, on tombe toujours sur quelquechose de pointu et plus compliqué à utiliser.



Ah ben ouais mais bon Je ne savais pas, moi, que c'était illégal. C'est mon côté bonne poire. Je cherchais une solution légale, gratuite avec "cent balles et un mars" et aussi un Coca Sans Glace


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Ah ben ouais mais bon&#8230; Je ne savais pas, moi, que c'était illégal. C'est mon côté bonne poire. Je cherchais une solution légale, gratuite avec "cent balles et un mars" et aussi un Coca Sans Glace&#8230;


 
Pour information:

Article 226-1 du code pénal
Est puni d'un an d'emprisonnement et de 45000 euros d'amende le fait, au moyen d'un procédé quelconque, volontairement de porter atteinte à l'intimité de la vie privée d'autrui :
1° En captant, enregistrant ou transmettant, sans le consentement de leur auteur, des paroles prononcées à titre privé ou confidentiel ;

Article 226-15 
Est puni des mêmes peines le fait, commis de mauvaise foi, d'intercepter, de détourner, d'utiliser ou de divulguer des correspondances émises, transmises ou reçues par la voie des télécommunications ou de *procéder à l'installation d'appareils conçus pour réaliser de telles interceptions.*


Par appareil, on entend aussi application Iphone!

C'est donc possible (car technologiquement, c'est ridiculement facile à faire) mais les solutions que tu trouveras sont illégales et à proscrire!

Cela te fera sonc une amande équivalente à de nombreuses grandes frites, coca sans glace et Mars!


----------



## NioubyNerd (13 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Pour information:
> 
> Article 226-15
> Est puni des mêmes peines le fait, commis de mauvaise foi, d'intercepter, de détourner, d'utiliser ou de divulguer des correspondances émises, transmises ou reçues par la voie des télécommunications ou de *procéder à l'installation d'appareils conçus pour réaliser de telles interceptions.*



comment font les journalistes qui réalisent et publient des interviews par téléphone ?

Après word, faut il interdire Windows live messenger et sa fonction "Historique" ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

T'achètes un carnet, un crayon à papier et un gomme et puis c'est tout.
Non, mais c'est quoi ces journalistes qui veulent enregistrer des interviews pour ne pas se fatiguer.
Murde alors.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> comment font les journalistes qui réalisent et publient des interviews par téléphone ?
> 
> Après word, faut il interdire Windows live messenger et sa fonction "Historique" ?


 
Je te filerai l numéro de portable de Sarko et Carla par MP et tu leur demandera de changer les lois!

Au pire, l'adresse MSN d'Obama pour qu'il appuie ta demande.

Je n'invente rien NioubyNerd, je te cite les lois et sources que j'ai trouvées.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Je te filerai l numéro de portable de Sarko et Carla par MP et tu leur demandera de changer les lois!
> 
> Au pire, l'adresse MSN d'Obama pour qu'il appuie ta demande.
> 
> Je n'invente rien NioubyNerd, je te cite les lois et sources que j'ai trouvées.




MOOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Put*** C'est effrayant Googl et les pubs qui s'adaptent!

On est surveillés et espionnés par Google...

C'est peut-être à eux qu'il faut s'adresser pour les enregistrements et espionnages!


----------



## twinworld (21 Décembre 2009)

apparemment Callrec.me permet d'enregister une conversation. Mais sur le site, l'exemple est donné pour un appel fait par l'utilisateur. Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne avec les appels entrant.

http://itunes.apple.com/ch/app/callrec-me/id343580672?mt=8


----------



## chris972 (22 Décembre 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> apparemment Callrec.me permet d'enregister une conversation. Mais sur le site, l'exemple est donné pour un appel fait par l'utilisateur. Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne avec les appels entrant.



Comme spécifié dans la description (en anglais), cette appli ne fonctionne pas de façon autonome mais nécessite d'être abonné au service Callrec.me (service du style de GrandCentral de Google dont Pascalformac parlait plus haut dans son message du 6/02).

Ce n'est pas encore pour cette fois-ci, donc... mais ça viendra peut-être (on a bien vu arriver sur AppStore des applis pour enregistrer de la vidéo sur V1 et 3G...  ).


----------



## twinworld (23 Décembre 2009)

oui, j'avais saisi la nuance. Mais ça enregistre, ce qui était la question de départ . Ceci dit, en revenant sur la conversation il y a quelques jours, j'avais oublié la mention faite le 6 février.


----------



## Paul Mailhiot (23 Décembre 2009)

Je me posais la question justement aujourd'hui, avec mon fiston qui vient de recevoir son touch 32gig. Maudite belle bébelle. J'aimerais bien avoir le iphone mais je voudrais pouvoir transférer un évènement du calendrier par bluetooth et aussi enregistrer les conversations téléphoniques. J'ai un Nokia E71 actuellement et ça se fait très bien. Pour les conversations, j'ai ajouté Total Recall (15$ US par contre) qui enregistre automatiquement une conversation, pas de beep. Pourquoi pas sur un iphone? C'est là que le bat blesse avec un iphone.


----------

